# Omega Electroquartz 1301 Beta 21



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

I am new to the forum and an avid early electronic enthusiast. I am looking for a circuit for my Omega beta 21 cal 1301 so i can get it running. The coil and index wheel are OK. Anything would be appreciated even a serviceable IC on a damaged board would be transplantable by me.

I hope somebody can help.

Thanks


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

rdwiow said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum and an avid early electronic enthusiast. I am looking for a circuit for my Omega beta 21 cal 1301 so i can get it running. The coil and index wheel are OK. Anything would be appreciated even a serviceable IC on a damaged board would be transplantable by me.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome....as to your request...good luck.. :huh:

Keith


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

You need something that divides 8192Hz down to 256Hz with a buffered output.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> You need something that divides 8192Hz down to 256Hz with a buffered output.










:wacko: :notworthy:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> You need something that divides 8192Hz down to 256Hz with a buffered output.


I totally agree.....and mind you change the thringle spruget as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

seiko6139 said:


> You need something that divides 8192Hz down to 256Hz with a buffered output.


Any suggestions? I put an oscilloscope on the crystal and mine is running at 32768Hz, but no 256Hz output, i dont know if they changed the crystal for the 32768Hz at some point during production?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That may be your problem!

You can get a crystal made by QSL in Ireland.

It makes me wonder if the original crystal died and somebody fitted a 32KHz crystal.

Are you sure that you are not picking up a harmonic?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

seiko6139 said:


> That may be your problem!
> 
> You can get a crystal made by QSL in Ireland.
> 
> ...


I wondered if it was a harmonic too, but tried a couple of 'scopes an it is 32768Hz definitely.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> seiko6139 said:
> 
> 
> > That may be your problem!
> ...


Does anybody have a 8192Hz crystal they dont want so i can try it?


----------

